# I forget, how far away to keep bucks?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a little bukling, but I forgot how far you have to keep them apart from the does. I want to keep a buck, but I want to have good milk too. X.X


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I kept my bucks right next to my does for over a year and it didn't make the milk taste off at all. I only moved them because I separated the Junior and Senior does and then bucks ended up going in the lower part of the barn.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kind of depends on how stinky your boys are. I wouldnt let them share the same barn if I could help it.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Kewl! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep .......I agree with everyone..... :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I had three pens all right in a roa, sr. does and yearlings to the left babies in the middle and bucks off to the right. During breeding season i seperated my boys when they were breeding does, and i out one of the bucks in the kid pen. this worked well for knowing when they girls were in as well.
I have never had an off flavor in milk.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys are next to my girls...share a fenceline. Never had bucky tasting milk :wink:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

My buck runs with my does and I don't have a problem with stinky tasting milk. I do milk separate from my buck though, either in the milk room our outside the barn (in my backyard since my barn doors open into our yard), depending on the weather. My buck does not get to be around when milking, stinky time of year or not.

The milk picks up smells really easy.


----------

